# OpenCL



## oldduffer (Jan 1, 2010)

I know it's probably been asked before and my apologies for bringing it up here.

I am just curious if the team has had any contact/interest w/ the various card makers about implementing OpenCL.  I was dabbling in it this week on Linux (yes, I felt 'dirty') and would definitely like to see some sort of implementation here if possible.  I know it's up to Nvidia/ATI/whoever else to provide the driver and tools.  I'm just curious to see if there has been any mention of it around these parts.


----------



## tbyte (Jun 28, 2010)

You are not the only one. Currently there are 2 choices - windows and linux ... I don't have linuxes and I have windoze for games but in that case I have no other choice.


----------



## Alt (Jun 28, 2010)

OpenCL is not for games man =)

Btw, anyone knows - someone trying to port it to fbsd? Maybe there some fundamental problems?


----------



## tbyte (Jun 28, 2010)

Who said that it's for games ? I have windows so I can play games and OpenCL/CUDA is available for windows so why use linux ? At least that was the point


----------



## adamk (Jun 28, 2010)

There has been some work in getting opencl running via gallium on linux, but before gallium is usable on FreeBSD, KMS first has to be ported.


----------



## expl (Jun 28, 2010)

There are no current plans to implement OpenCL on FreeBSD. Thats what NVidia employee said on their forums.


----------

